# how are our local guys doing in vages?



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

looks like derick poet shot a 294 16 first day 
there were a 42 shooters in his class of 172 that shot clean 300 !!!


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobby shoots in the Compound Unlimited Male class - 300 with 27Xs . 

Check out the Vegas scores at 
www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/resultsSimple.cfm


----------



## gashogford (Jul 5, 2008)

West Michigan , Greg Scherer 299 23x Young adult FS. He just turned 17, nice kid!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Yep, Bobby's currently tied for 10th being 3x's off of first place Jesse Broadwater's perfect score. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=842138


----------

